# Erevos: A new LIVING Campaign Setting



## fagura (Mar 25, 2014)

Greetings everyone,

Our introductory video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNHNwR5utpU

Erevos is a living campaign setting compatible with the Pathfinder Role-playing Game. In contrast to previous popular living settings, the community role in Erevos is decisive: registered members decide how the setting evolves. There are no significant NPCs and each PC’s actions matter and are recorded in the Online History Timeline. 

Perhaps the most significant feature Erevos offers in terms of game-play is that players will have the opportunity to play ‘Rhapsodies’: short personalized adventures written by professional adventure authors specifically for 1 adventuring party, tailored to the needs of the players (theme preferences, characters backgrounds and goals, players likes and dislikes etc). Characters who participate in rhapsodies will be growing in levels, power, wealth and status in Erevos and thus are called ‘Growing’ characters and have several privileges compared to other characters.
To ensure high adventure quality, the number of growing characters at first will be limited. Spots will be reserved exclusively at a 1st come 1st served basis. Although the exact number of growing characters will be determined during beta test, a good first estimation might be around 1,000 characters.
So, if you want to have a growing character, take a look at our perks list to see which pledge levels guarantee one.

Although growing characters will be available to subscribers only, the campaign setting will be available for free to everyone after development through the website and will be designed to grow into whatever the community desires.

For that reason it is highly interactive: registered members will have their personal online page through which they will be able to vote on important matters, discuss custom creations submitted by other members and upload the stories of their characters.

We'd love to hear your questions.


----------



## Madnick (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am the Co-Creator of Erevos and i would like to tell you our project is up and running in IndieGoGo here is the link.

Please visit our site and forum if you want to get to know Erevos better. And follow us on twitter of Facebook to stay up to date!!

_ * EREVOS IN 60''*_
• *Erevos offers the opportunity to play ‘Rhapsodies’:* short personalized adventures written by professional adventure authors specifically for 1 adventuring party, tailored to the needs of the players (theme preferences,characters backgrounds and goals, players likes and dislikes etc)!

• *Erevos is a truly living campaign setting,* in the sense that the world evolves according to players' will and actions. There are no significant NPCs making decisions or major random events dictating the future!

• *Erevos leaves great room for creativity:* by registering in the community, you can upload your custom creations (orders, faiths and so on) and see them become official if the community approves them!

• *Erevos is a world of political influence:* you can determine some part of the world's history by participating in local political councils or even create a kingdom of your own!

• *Erevos acknowledges your character's accomplished tasks:* every registered character has a personal on-line profile page where he can upload his adventures and socialize, much like a social networking platform. The most significant events are recorded in the On-line History Time-line becoming part of Erevos official history!

• All in all, *Erevos aims to provide a free, dynamic setting* to everyone interested in running a home game and *a high quality personalized service *to all subscribers by maintaining personal contact and tailoring the gaming experience to each player’s needs. Personalized service is offered to players with ‘Growing’ characters who have several privileges compared to regular ones among which:

- Receiving Rhapsodies through their subscription

          - Participation in Conclaves of Authority, regional councils that determine local politics                      (through Erevos forum)

          - Access to Kingdom-making (design in all aspects of their settlement which may grow                        into a metropolis)


----------



## Madnick (Apr 30, 2014)

Greetings all,

here is some original artwork taken from the world:

The Sun's Tear.





The city of the Undead lords Bonecrest:




And finally the map of Theogonia the city of Gods.



our IndieGoGo project is still running help us create a true living Campaign Setting!

If you are Redditors drop by /r/Erevos and learn more about the world.

Thank you all
Nick.


----------



## richmondster (Jun 3, 2014)

*hey there! how can you post link?*

hey there! how can you post link?


----------

